
On the Road to Swift 6 - samcat116
https://forums.swift.org/t/on-the-road-to-swift-6/32862
======
cutler
Noble goals but even with Apple's support it's a long shot as Swift is
currently a very niche language and has a lot of competitors who are moving
quickly to stake-out the territory, eg. Kotlin, Dart, C# and Go.

~~~
pier25
For some reason Apple always moves slow compared to the competition in the
software world. Swift is one example but also WebKit compared the Chromium or
even iOS compared to Android.

Hardware wise they usually go much faster than the competition.

~~~
bsaul
i feel like apple moves fast on software when their hardware requires them
too. Once it’s not absolutely required they stop getting interested and
probably their star software employees move to different companies or
projects.

The big question for swift is whether it will manage to get an interesting use
case on the server some day. And that probably is a very uninteresting topic
to apple.

Now google also has some investment in that language, so we may possibly end
up with something nice in the end (maybe with a good mix of concurrency and
safety inbetween go and rust). That’s my wish..

------
bsaul
i’ve recently moved from a frontend / swift job to a backend / go job and i
have to say that i don’t see swift going anywhere.

i love the language, but it is clearly going towards a very different route
from go, which is gaining even more momentum.

As for the client side, i recently had to explain to a colleague the ecosystem
of mobile development, and the various options, and going full native using
swift really appeared to be a measure of last resort, in case when neither web
tech nor cross platform techs were good enough.

And i’m saying that as someone who loves coding in swift. I just don’t see the
point anymore.

